# Rimadyl in goats?????



## H. B. Acres (Oct 26, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone has any experience with the use of Rimadyl in goats. I have an 11.5 year old wether that has terrible arthritis. He is CAE neg, but from fetlock down he is in bad shape. He had more x-rays today... anyway.. Bute is no longer controlling his pain, we tried Tramadol and he had too many side effects. He has an IV injection of Rimadyl awaiting his blood levels of Bute to drop later this afternoon and then liver flavored pills for after that. I was just wondering if any of you have used it before.....He is a very special boy to me and we are just waiting to see if we can get him comfortable for a little longer... I know he is not fixable. 
Thank you for any info.
Robin in Idaho... Tracy's neighbor.


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

Don't know about Goats, but I have seen it do wonders in older dogs. Hope you can get the sweet old timer comfortable.


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm not sure it will work in a ruminant....maybe some Adequine??? Think that's what it's called....used in arthritic horses...a shot.
Maybe even talk to your vet about both adaquin and legends together. ??
Just a suggestion,
Kaye


----------



## H. B. Acres (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks, He is already on a generic version of Adequan, I have not used Legend on him..... I know we use it a lot at work in the horses..... He has had his IV injection of Rimadyl and all is ok, now we just need to see if it will work. Not looking forward to getting the liver flavored chewables in him! I don't know if peanut butter crackers will be able to disquise them!
Robin in Idaho


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

> He has had his IV injection of Rimadyl and all is ok,


Robin, I would be very interested to see if the Rimadyl actually eases the pain. I've never seen it used in a ruminant. I would think the IV shot would work better than orally.?? I also wonder if the rumen wouldn't have a detrimental effect on the meds.???

This is very interesting to me with the cross use of this medication.
Please let me know...either PM or on this post.
Thanks,
Kaye


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2007)

Not at all sure that you have access to any willow tree clippings, honeysuckle (vines), or lespedeza sericia. (my spell check went :down on that last one).......All 3 of these plants have medicinal properties that might help him if he was fed a little bit along......it would be less hard on his rumin if they would help......but at his age, I have my doubts that anything is going to help exept on a temperary basis.


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

After looking at his x-rays...this fellow needs MUCH stronger than willow. I've only seen one x-ray worse and that was a broodmare of 21ys. with an OLD break from years ago. :nooo DJD really bad.
Kaye


----------



## H. B. Acres (Oct 26, 2007)

He is doing pretty well on his second dose of Rimadyl: eating, drinking and bright. He does move very slow but looks more comfortable. We shall see how he progresses......
robin


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

Poor little puddin' Glad it's helping a little bit.


----------



## Tracy in Idaho (Oct 26, 2007)

Cotton Eyed Does said:


> Poor little puddin'


Oh my gosh, that made me LOL! :biggrin Kapu was something like #330 on the scales at the vets! He is taller than Robin's pony! 

I told her tonight that he is going to get tired of her shoving liver-flavored tablets in him, and is going to show her just how tough he still is!

Tracy


----------



## donna (Oct 26, 2007)

Is there an update on the Rimadyl? How is it working for Kapu? I have a 7 1/2 year old doe that has arthritis in her left foreleg. I am in the same situation, (tested, etc.), and would really like to give her some relief.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Donna, Robin doesn't post on here very much, might want to PM her, but do tell her to update here also. Vicki


----------



## donna (Oct 26, 2007)

Ok, thanks, Vicki. I will do that.


----------



## H. B. Acres (Oct 26, 2007)

Dear Donna and Vicki,
The update on the Rimadyl is that it did not work orally. It seemed to work some IV and we were going to try it rectally to bypass the rumen...but we didn't get that far. We put Kapu down last Thurs. The dosages of Rimadyl were as follows. We started at 150 mg twice a day, upped to 200 mg twice a day, upped again to 200 mg three times a day... on that last day added banamine and could not control his pain. There were some other drugs we tried... Tramadol .... which has too many side effects. Given the time we were considering trying the oral caplets, rectally. You would grind up the caplets, add water and put it in a dose syringe then use a stallion cathereter with some lube and insert that and then push in the rimadyl followed by some air. We did not get a chance to see if it would absorb that way, so I don't know if it would work or not. I do know he would not have appreciated that. 

Sorry I did not update sooner but I have been extreamly upset by the outcome and unable to hardly enter my barn. Thank you Tracy for being there for me and coming up and spending the day while Dan was out of town. Kapu went to the crematorium and his cremains should arrive back home here this week. I miss him terribly.

One thought on your doe, Donna, is amputation of the left forelimb. It was discussed with Kapu but all his legs were bad and he would not have been able to support himself... but if hers is just one limb........
Robin


----------



## donna (Oct 26, 2007)

OH, Robin, I am so sorry. I know what you are going through. Nothing I can say will make the pain go away. My heart and prayers are with you.


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Robin. Poor old boy. This has just been a rough few weeks for a lot of people.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2007)

Robin- So very sorry about you loosing your boy. big hugs sent to you.


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

Sorry,Robin, that it came to that. You gave it a good try and that's all you can do. I really appreciate you keeping us informed of the use of the drug. This is one of the ways we learn what does and doesn't work without years of research behind it. Especially since you had already run the guantlet of other DJD drugs.
Hugs, and many thanks to you and Kapu.
Kaye


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks Robin for getting back to us. Sorry about the outcome. It's so hard to loose our old ones, it's harder to let them go also. Vicki


----------

